# Zinman Mahler cycle box set reviews????



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

any input? thanks,i have sym 1 and the sound is awesome.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I also have the 1st. I suppose, it's very good. The brochure *is really great*. But I have not heard the other disks. There are a lot of reviews in the net, though the other disks had more opposite reviews then the disk with the First symphony. Zinman's interview about Mahler is also pretty interesting (along with Blomstedt's):
http://mahler.universaledition.com/david-zinman-on-mahler/

Zinman's French menthor said that "Mahler was like Szell". It's interesting, though I do not think it's completely true.


----------

